# FA Engines



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of the F unit streamliner style engines have a longer nose then others.

Why?


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

John, are you sure these are F Units that you are talking about and not E units (the 6 axle passenger version)? Also I'm guessing that you are referring to the EMD E/F Unit, and not the ALCO FA. Assuming all of the above, the EA (first streamlined EMD, or EMC at the time, passenger engine) thru the E5 or E6 featured the very long sloping nose. The later versions (someone help because I'm not sure whether the change was the E6 or E7) went to the same nose profile that the F units had (the shorter more familiar nose).


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved those LONG sloping noses.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I assumed he is talking about the Alco FA nose compared to the Alco PA nose.. 

"FA streamliner style" would the PA..Alcos "streamliner" passenger loco.. 

the longer nose on the PA is simply a different design feature..just for looks.. 
no other reason really.. 

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he is not talking Alcos, but EMD/EMC E units that look similar to F units, FA's and PA's look way different... 

JJ which, ones are you asking about? Like the one in my signature?

Regards, Greg


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Alco PA units all had 6 wheel trucks and 2000hp and were intended for passenger service. They were longer to accomodate these features. The Alco FA units were 1500hp (?) and had 4 wheel trucks and were shorter. They were intended for freight service although they were used in passenger service on some railroads. 

Railroads such as the Santa Fe and the SP had PA units but never had FA units. Thus an FA with Daylight or Warbonnet livery never was in reality. In the west the GN, UP and SP&S were users of FA units. UP and I believe GN also had PA units. 


BTW, I was inside the nose of an SP PA unit and there was a toilet in there for the crew. I don't know about the shorter nose of the FA's.


----------

